# كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)**



## حور1000 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

أهلا بكم ​:052:تجار ب الزبائن بالرابط حياكم الله:052:​http://www.tjarksa.com/t33060.html#post42300


****************************** 
( صابــونه حور ) عنايه بدلــع












*فوائد الصابونه كثيييير ه ومنـــها وعن تجربه شخصيـــه *

*تبييض البشره *
*تعطي نعومه للبشــره*
*توحــد لون البشــره *
*ونظافه وتصفيه ونقــاء البشره *

*وسعرهـا روعه ومناسب للجميــــع *

*سعر الحبه 15ريال ولا اشحن لااقل من حبتين *

*:smile:و لمن يشتري خلطه حور حجم 500جرام فقط يحصل على الصابونه هديه :smile:*

************************************************ 

*واقدم لكم بودره حورالطبيعيه 100% للتفتيح وتقشير الجسم *
لاسمـار بعد اليـــــــــــوم








*فوائد بودره التفتيح والتقشير للوجه والجسم::*
*شد البشره*
*إزالة الكلف والنمش*
*تفتيح المناطق الداكنه *
*توحيد لون البشره*
*إزالة اثار حب الشباب*
*إزالة الخلايا الميته*
*تنعيييييم البشره من اول استخدام *
*نضارةوحيويه واشراقه *
والكثيييير

*تستخدم لكامل الجسم بما فيه الظهر والرقبه والوجه والمناطق الحساسه *
*وللوجه تستخدم قناع دون فرك..*

*تستخدم للحامل والمرضع وهي امنه جدا.*
*بنت خالتي استخدمتها بعد ماطعلت من نفاسها ماشاء الله تبارك الله



لدرجه اخوات زوجها سألوها اش عملت بنفسها..



*

*واستخدمها انا شخصيا قبل ماابيعها..*

*مكوناتها طبيعيه 100 % ولا يدخل فيها كرتزون أو زئبق أو سيفيد اب وغيرها من موادالضاره*
*والنتيجه تبان من اول استخدام ..*
*( وكل بشره سرعة استجابتها وتعودها للمنتج تختلف من وحده للثانيه )*


*لاترجع البشره مثل قبل بشرط الاهتمام والترطيب..*


*:smile:*

*حجم العلبه 500جرام بــ 100ريال (+هديه صابونه للبشره +ليفه مغربيه)*

*حجم 250جـرام بـــ50ريال فقط*

*:smile:*


*طريقه الاستخدام مكتوبه على العلبه بالتفصيل..*

*للطلب على الخاص والجاادين فقط:052:*
*واشحن مع البريد السعودي او شركات الشحن على حسب ماتطلبه الزبونه*
*بعد دفع المبلغ على رقم الحساب ببنك الراجحي*



*ودعواتكم :smile:*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

الله يوووفقك يارب


----------



## حور1000 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

منووره يالغلا وجميعا يااارب


----------



## حور1000 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## جنان الخلد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

بالتوفيق لك ..


----------



## حور1000 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

اهلا وسهلا بك جنان الخلد


----------



## حور1000 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

سبحان الله


----------



## جوو الرياض (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

ميه الميه حور 


للرفع^_^


----------



## جوو الرياض (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

حياك الله 
ورفع الله قدرك


----------



## حور1000 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

سبحان الله


----------



## حور1000 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

سبحان الله


----------



## حور1000 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

سبحان الله


----------



## حور1000 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (5 يناير 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه​


----------



## حور1000 (12 يناير 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (20 يناير 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (4 فبراير 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## ام هنادي . (13 فبراير 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

مـوفـقـه يارب
سوق متكامل للبيع والشراء
http://www.n00n.net/vb


----------



## حور1000 (18 فبراير 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين​


----------



## حور1000 (22 فبراير 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (15 مارس 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

.. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم ​


----------



## جوو الرياض (15 مارس 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

ولا اروع

بالتووفيق


----------



## حور1000 (21 مارس 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

حياك الله 
وجميعا ياارب


----------



## حور1000 (27 مارس 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

.. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم ​


----------



## حور1000 (31 مارس 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

.. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم ​


----------



## حور1000 (7 أبريل 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

.. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم ​


----------



## حور1000 (10 أبريل 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (17 أبريل 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## حور1000 (12 مايو 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***

 حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..
سبحان الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## حور1000 (20 مايو 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------



## حور1000 (24 مايو 2012)

*رد: كوني دائما بأحلى واجمـــل اطلالــــه (مع التجاااارب)***


----------

